# Algarve



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Hi. Can anyone recommend a good English speaking solicitor in the western/central Algarve region?
Many thanks


----------



## Cotovio (May 8, 2014)

Hello Sara Manzinho..In Tavira..


----------



## hypnoman1 (May 23, 2014)

Thank you. Have you used her?
Steve


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Danielle Shrimpton in Lagos represented us - very good:

Algarve Solicitors Lagos Danielle Shrimpton


----------

